# Bike help to noob Rider



## implayaz9 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thinking about starting to ride bikes. I went to a local store to test some out and they recommended felts z85 and f75/85/95. I tested the z85 and f85 and they both were nice.. I think I like f 85 cause it seems better interms of handling but as noob what would I know. which is why I ask u ur suggestions. I am 5.8 150lbs. so was considering like a 54 or 56 size. [email protected]@@@


----------



## chambers078 (Sep 24, 2010)

Z series vs. F series is always up for debate. Give us a little background, what kind of riding are you planning on doing? Personally, my first good road bike was an F95 and I loved it. However, I think for most beginners Z bikes are a better choice. Ride both for a long distance...see how comfortable you are afterwards. The F bikes are substantially more aggressive which is uncomfortable for a lot of folks. 

It really comes down to what feels best...a decision you have to make on your own.


----------



## implayaz9 (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks.. I will be riding on regular roads but may be hills if I decide to go with friends. I am doing this for more of a fitness reasons as well. I like the z handles but like the f series feel on the road


----------



## implayaz9 (Oct 4, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

My take on the bikes is based of riding an '11 Z85, '11 Z6, '11 Z5. '11 F5 and an '09 AR4. The Z series geometry is absolutely awesome and the bike is super smooth over rougher roads. I am seriously tempted to purchase a ZC frame to swap my F5's parts to as I lighten the F5. I bought an F5 because I like the more aggressive bike. It still rides smooth but, does transmit more road to the rider. The aggressive position may not be comfortable over long distances for most recreational riders. However, I am a recreational rider and prefer the F for climbing, which we have no shortage of here. The Z85 was just as comfotable as the Z5 but is definately an aluminum bike. I like carbon bikes personally. You really must ride them in the area that you will be riding to decide for yourself. Also try adjusting the forward cockpit to several different positions and reride the bike. You may find that it changes everything. Also at 5'8" I dont think a 56 is a good option for you(generalization). A good shop should be able to determine the correct size for you before making the final purchase. I am 5'9 1/2 and I ride a 54cm F5. I could have also ridden a 52 but didnt want that much seat to bar drop. A 56 F5 would have been to big for me. I would also ride a Z5 in 54cm.

Hope this helps.

Edit: I generally ride 1-3 times a week, 25-62 miles at a time with one or two 70 and 102 mile rides thrown in there each year, plus a 10 mile commute to and from classes once or twice a day. I don't race. Most rides under 35 miles consist of rolling landscape and cat 5 climbs. The rides over 35 miles usually include at least 2 cat 4 and/or cat 3 climbs and possibly one of two cat 1+2 if I stay local. If I ride from a spot 30 minutes or so from home I can easily get into cat 2 and higher climbs or climb all day long at cat 3 or higher if I desire(which I dont usually desire to do). I wish I had more time to ride but having two kids, a wife, bike mechanic job, and full time student status adds up. More so when my soon to be 6 year old daughter wants to ride with daddy on the trails and now the road(she has an F24 on the way!) THANKS FELT for the F24.


----------



## implayaz9 (Oct 4, 2010)

the lbc I went to told me to get a 54 cm bike. I tested a 54 and 56 and both seemed ok and good. The only reason I am considering a f series is cause of decent components it comes with. I dont wanna buy a totally a base model bike.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

implayaz9 said:


> the lbc I went to told me to get a 54 cm bike. I tested a 54 and 56 and both seemed ok and good. The only reason I am considering a f series is cause of decent components it comes with. I dont wanna buy a totally a base model bike.



I dont know if you can go wrong at this price point with Felt bikes. Just go ride them some more and get the one that feels the best in the area you will be riding it.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

implayaz9 said:


> Thinking about starting to ride bikes. I went to a local store to test some out and they recommended felts z85 and f75/85/95. I tested the z85 and f85 and they both were nice.. I think I like f 85 cause it seems better interms of handling but as noob what would I know. which is why I ask u ur suggestions. I am 5.8 150lbs. so was considering like a 54 or 56 size. [email protected]@@@


The Z is great. I bought a z85 this year, after riding for a year on a 30 year old bike, and I love it.

I do a lot of group rides now, and I never feel like it's a "newbie" bike, which it certainly is *not*. I ride and keep up fine with people on much more expensive bikes. Sure, it may not be all carbon and Ultegra-equipped, but those are minor things, to me. I also believe the F series may have a slightly shorter wheelbase than the Z series, but I could be wrong.

I personally feel like Felt is in a hard marketing position with the z85... it's low price point makes it seem like a "beginners bike", but it's really a very nice overall ride and stacks up well against more expensive bikes. I do like the slightly relaxed position, but riding in the drops still feels powerful, and there is room for adjustment by removing the spacers under the stem.

I'd just ride a few different models and pick which one you like. I personally went with the z85 because it hit the price point I could afford and gave me a great set of features while being comfortable.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

implayaz9 said:


> the lbc I went to told me to get a 54 cm bike. I tested a 54 and 56 and both seemed ok and good. The only reason I am considering a f series is cause of decent components it comes with. I dont wanna buy a totally a base model bike.


The z85 components are quite nice. Shimano 105 isn't entry level by any means, and can be raced if you get to that skill level. If you're just starting out, you may be spending extra on components that you won't really be getting any benefits out of, IMHO.


----------



## implayaz9 (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks. the reason I was considering the f85 was cause it was a little cheaper than the z85 and also with that said I get a better product(if thats the case). I was also told that the f95 is good starter bike too which goes for about 800$>?


----------



## Mainebikah (Sep 1, 2009)

There *are* benefits for the beginner from a set of 105 components. I rented a bike similar to mine a few years ago with Tiagra components and noted a big difference. Huge. Don't go below 105 if you can afford it. 

You'll grow into the gruppo and will love it if you ever find your cadence slowing on a hill that's getting suddenly steeper.


----------



## implayaz9 (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks..


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Mainebikah said:


> There *are* benefits for the beginner from a set of 105 components. I rented a bike similar to mine a few years ago with Tiagra components and noted a big difference. Huge. Don't go below 105 if you can afford it.
> 
> You'll grow into the gruppo and will love it if you ever find your cadence slowing on a hill that's getting suddenly steeper.


Yeah that's what I meant to convey, but I don't think I was very clear.  

I'd never recommend below 105 from a beginners standpoint, but the point I was trying to make is that sometimes I think people get caught up with having the best (say Dura-ace or SRAM Red) and they will never use those components to their full advantage to make the extra cost worth while.

I think Shimano 105 is a great group set for someone starting out who is going to be doing plenty of riding and maybe even eventually getting competitive. I have about 1,500 miles on my z85 now and it shifts like a dream still, very quick from one gear to another and no issues yet.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

f series is better value for the extra couple hundred bucks, the f 85 is one tough little mother, spec wise its starting to catch up to the 75

i disagree slightly with the propostion that when in doubt dont get the better group. imo if you contemplate getting better as you ride, its always going to be a good idea to get slightly more than your current skill set demands--then you can grow into the better equipment. always better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it. and even though they are both sti, i think the general consensus among riders is that there is a pretty considerable difference between tiagra and 105, and that is relected in the price for the respective groups; you get what you pay for with tiagra, but imo with 105 you get a bit more. a very resilient and tough group, worth the investment, it'll stick with you for years to come. 

the one exception to that rule (you get what you pay for, sometimes a bit more with felt) on entry level road bike components imo is the wheels, which are pretty much uniformly downgraded on most new bikes--again, with one of the notable exceptions being the 85 in the f series. the mavic 22's are pretty heavy, but you'll see them as stock wheels on a lot of new high end bikes before the makers start turning to aksiums. i guess my point is eventually if you decide to get lighter the stock wheels are gonna go anyway, the mavs roll nice and true, and are a pretty good compliment to the really nice frame and 105 group you find on the 85. that is a really good bike at a fair price. personally, and if i was in your market, i would look for a new' 09 f 85 for a thousand, a more conventional geometry, but the footprint on that bike is nonetheless _killer_, and the component and spec mix is rock solid. a real sleeper in its class. 

tricky mix, but ultimately i think f series is actually better value, even as felt pricing starts to creep up. how did the f series feel to you compared to the z?


----------



## implayaz9 (Oct 4, 2010)

when can I find a new 09's?..


----------



## BuffaloBud (Aug 30, 2010)

implayaz9 said:


> when can I find a new 09's?..


You might be a bit pressed to find a NEW 09 as the 11's are just coming out. Give eBay a try.


----------



## implayaz9 (Oct 4, 2010)

when I tried the z and the f both felt good which was impt. one thing I like about the z was the handl bar were little smaller whole the f seemed more sturdy but the handle bar looked huge..


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

I think the new 105 groupo is heads above the rest. The trickle down that the 2011 105 has seen is impressive. I actually like the hoods better than 2010 6700 & 7900. The set shifts impressively too. I was going to switch to campy but really like the new 105 stuff so its going to stay for a while. 

Handlebars should be able to be switched by the shop for a proper fit.


----------



## implayaz9 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks. I am going to test drive the z85/f75/f85 seriously and see whats the difference I feel in the ride as well as comfort


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

When you do make sure they include the same type of terrain you'll ride regularly.


----------



## implayaz9 (Oct 4, 2010)

what u mean? the same type of tires or?


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

the rides. Sorry about that. Make sure the test rides have the same type of terrain that you'll be riding regularly.


----------



## implayaz9 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks..


----------



## implayaz9 (Oct 4, 2010)

cant wait till I test em today.. YAY!


----------



## implayaz9 (Oct 4, 2010)

so I tested the z85 and F75 and the z is way too relax feeling for me. Loved the F75. Now question is what is the main difference between a 2010 F75 and 2011 F75


----------



## implayaz9 (Oct 4, 2010)

would u choose a 2010 felt f75(1100$) or 2011 f75($1400) ?


----------



## Mainebikah (Sep 1, 2009)

implayaz9 said:


> would u choose a 2010 felt f75(1100$) or 2011 f75($1400) ?


That's a heck of a question! 

I would choose the bike that feels and fits me best for the kind of riding that I do. I tried out quite a few bikes, even within brands, when I decided to update from my 1978 Peugeot, back in 2005. It took a bit of time but the result was a good choice for me.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

implayaz9 said:


> would u choose a 2010 felt f75(1100$) or 2011 f75($1400) ?


Does your LBS have both of these models available? They would be able to explain the differences between the two and why the price is different. I would be surprised if there is much 2010 stock left.


----------



## implayaz9 (Oct 4, 2010)

they only one 2010 left


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

implayaz9 said:


> would u choose a 2010 felt f75(1100$) or 2011 f75($1400) ?



I'd go with the 2011 for a number of reasons:

*Frame,* the frame is lighter and updated with the latest tapered head tube and BB30 shell
*Fork*, this 1 piece full carbon monocoque fork comes out the same mold as our F1 fork/
*Crankset*, BB30 allows a lower Q factor and slight weight reduction
*New 105* shifter/brake lever shape and new front derailleur function
*Fit *(if you need a size smaller than 56cm, otherwise you can toss this one out)

-SD


----------



## implayaz9 (Oct 4, 2010)

thankis dave I will check the bikes again when I go this sat


----------



## Mainebikah (Sep 1, 2009)

Sounds like a good move... but as Superdave mentioned the 2011 F75 does seem to have significant improvements over the 2010.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

like i was saying before about discounting, previous year model prices drop, and you get superb value, especially if it was already a good (great) deal to begin with..i talk a lot of shyt about low prices on previous model years, and yeah, its true, in larger sizes like mine (58) they are actually easier to find. still its worth taking a minute to look.

you should be able to get the price on the '010 down to 1000, but there's only one left for a reason, and its not only because its been discounted, its because its a steal. otherwise the bang for 1400 on the 75 is pretty much undeniable. i have been hearing really really good things about the new 105 too. and no one, NO ONE offers it at this price, especially not with the combination of dead bang features dave mentions above. felt, man, felt felt felt.

pound for pound, no contest. i think i agree with dave, especially if it feels good under your weight...pull the trigger, homie


----------



## implayaz9 (Oct 4, 2010)

so pull the trigger on the '11 f75 correct?


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

that's what we're say'in.


----------



## implayaz9 (Oct 4, 2010)

game over. thanks for the advise


----------



## TnFeltRider (Jul 27, 2008)

You will love your Felt,I have 2, a F90 roadie and a Q720 mtb, I have upgraded both over time, I get nice comments on both, people love the bright red on the 06 F90.


----------



## implayaz9 (Oct 4, 2010)

I love the 2010 f75 color scheme more than the blue on 2011. I wish they had red as I love red color in general


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah a lot of guys like that off white scheme...its kind of unique

i love the red (which i have on my 09 75) ....went out for fifty after work last night. still rolling and shifting like a dream, cant really imagine a much better bike/deal, best grand i ever spent


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

implayaz9 said:


> I love the 2010 f75 color scheme more than the blue on 2011. I wish they had red as I love red color in general


The F85 comes in bright red if color is key for making your decsion.

The F75 is also sold in matte black and red + white, but not in the USA. Perhaps you could find a way to purchase one

-SD


----------



## implayaz9 (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks dave. color is kinda impt but I rather get a decent bike all togather than just one thing


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

implayaz9 said:


> thanks dave. color is kinda impt but I rather get a decent bike all togather than just one thing



+1

blue is nice, tho. lol

1


----------



## implayaz9 (Oct 4, 2010)

^lol.. I have decided to pick up 2 bikes..


----------

